# Which sinker is best?



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

The three side, four side, Sputnik or frog tongue?
I guess they each apply to different applications?


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have had the best results out of the "Storm" sinker design. In all fairness I have not used a frog tongue or a store bought sputnik.








Another one that I have had good results with and cannot find anymore is a triangled shaped weight that had "tits" for a lack of a better term on the corners. I found it to hold as well as a pyramid weight of twice the size. It is pure conjecture but I think this weigh held well because it had a lot of surface area and must have dug in rather well as I recall feeling a tug when I started to reel it in.








I would like to find some more of those as I only have the 4oz. one left. They did hold very well.

As with anything every design has its best use for a specific role so opinions will vary greatly on here. It would be interesting to hear about some positive results of the various types in specific applications (surf, pier, anchor, slow retrieve, etc.) and environments (waves, bottom type, wind).

Heck the other day I was looking at weights and realized now they are offered in steel.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Frog Tongue sinkers for me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The second pic is of a claw sinker.

I have some and don't really use them as I prefer the frog tongue or storm.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

drumchaser said:


> The three side, four side, Sputnik or frog tongue?
> I guess they each apply to different applications?


Yes, they all have very different applications.

Whether you want a ground holding sinker, a sinker that resists but doesn't actually hold, or one that is meant to avoid getting hung up in rocks - each one has an application.

Pyramid is my go-to for clean sand, when I want decent holding power

Sputnik is my best friend for clean sand and rough surf, or for "deploying" long leader baits. (without exotic clip-down or pulley rigs)

Egg or trolling sinkers, for putting a bait right up against a drop-off in a swift current.

Bank or spherical sinkers for drop rigs fishing rock piles 


Those are the types that I use, because that's what's available in my area. There are many other types available in other places.


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Frog tongue is my go to sinker.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe its just me, but I have no use for a four sided pyramid. It doesn't hold as well as a three sided one. If I want to have a certain amount of drift I'd rather throw less weight to get that drift. I do however use all the others.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

4 sided pyramid !!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Day in day out I prefer a frog tongue 3 oz and up, they hold well in average situations. I still use pyramids on occasion when I need one or two ounces. If I am using a light to very light rod and no one is within fifty yards of me I like a sputnik,They hold like much heavier lead when I cannot throw heavier lead. They pick up lines and garbage easily and they rarely roll. I can use a three ounce rod in windy and rough conditions with the 2 oz or 3 oz sputnik.

ETF


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

4 sided pyramids with throw the furthers in drum fishing scenarios, i use 7,8 and ten 4 sideds...when it gets to twelve ounces i buy tongues, all i can get locally, and they hold just fine when ya need em


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> 4 sided pyramids with throw the furthers in drum fishing scenarios, i use 7,8 and ten 4 sideds...when it gets to twelve ounces i buy tongues, all i can get locally, and they hold just fine when ya need em


I have always been told the same thing, 4 sided pyramids are the ones to use. I also like the frog tonges in 8 oz, they sure will fly. :beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I like storm sinkers, but good old 4 sided pyramids work fine too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Same as most,4 sided 8.. In super rough stuff I throw no more than a 10 frogtongue,after 10oz this ole body ain't throwing anymore....


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I've played around a few times with various sinkers side by side in the water and for me it seemed like storm sinkers held as well as a three sided pyramid and cast at least as well as a four. Sputniks throw the furthest for me, but I don't like them for drum fishing.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I always thought the four held better than the three. I like the frog tongue better though. 
Anything beyond ten I usually head for shelter.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

4 sided fly better and are smaller than 3 sided. For charkin i use bank sinkers as they are the cheapest


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

4 side's here, occasionally tongues


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Mine have to be made from lead. 

I think that you answered your own question. Different strokes for different folks. C2


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I use the Gemini make my own seem to hold very well with less weight.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm kind of fond of the 3 sided pyramid sinkers that were in my newly stolen tackle box.......


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

love the frog tongue when I just want my bait to stay put, oz for oz it holds better for me than any other sinker i have tried with the exception of sputniks, which can be a mess sometimes.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well to be honest, half a cinderblock rigged breakaway style is pretty serious, along with a 5lb anchor weight with stainless legs Im gonna get some storms and frog tounges next chance i get so i can make a mold and start porin my own


----------



## Tybomb Pete (Feb 4, 2011)

You guys looking for frog tongues and sandspike-claws try this link.
I think you will find his sinkers are great and prices better.
He has both the SS-Claws and frog tongues up to 8 oz. and the 4 sided pyramids

Be safe, catch the big ones!!


http://www.southernsurffishing.com/Petes_Sinkers.pdf


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the frog tounge, casts well and is designed to "dig in" when reeled in. They hold for me very nice.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

while i have all styles i use sputniks 90% of the time.
why would i throw heavier when lighter sputniks work?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use sputnicks and pyramids up here.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Storm over 3 sided pyramids. 3 sided pyramids over 4 sided. Gonna get a froggy mold soon and will let u know the results. I was using 6oz Hilts storms last night in 4' surf and they held pretty much.

I use Hilts storm molds.....better than Do-it in my opinion. Then Lil Mac 3 sided pyramid molds. And I have a few of the older Palmer 4 sided pyramid molds for general use.


----------



## Tybomb Pete (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Mbg60, hope you can wait on the mold. Collins Customs seems to be very busy. I have alot of molds from him and make the frog t's from 2 to 8 oz.

Have fun!

Pete


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

I use these a lot in the Gulf for extra holding bite. Anywhere from 3 ounces up to 10 ounces....when the current is running perpendicular to my set. I bend the arms down and then up...making the spider arms a bit more tighter to the lead weight's body.

If there isn't any current, then the 3 or 4 sided pyramids get the nod.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Tybomb Pete said:


> Hey Mbg60, hope you can wait on the mold. Collins Customs seems to be very busy. I have alot of molds from him and make the frog t's from 2 to 8 oz.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Pete


Fishermen are always patient. When he has them ready I will get the molds. I will live with the storms till then. I have some modified bank sinker molds that accept copper wire for holding power. I use these on occasion but they are only 4oz.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Same as most,4 sided 8.. In super rough stuff I throw no more than a 10 frogtongue,after 10oz this ole body ain't throwing anymore....


Gittin' old is ruff ain't it ole ancient one ?  I too use mostly 4 sided pyamids for all my ocean fishing but last time down to Hatteras I picked up some fresh poured 12 oz frog tongues.Was fishing ramp 2 and they would have rolled down to 4 if we had let out enuff line.That's my limit.If the 12s won't hold I'm done.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

flathead said:


> Gittin' old is ruff ain't it ole ancient one ?  I too use mostly 4 sided pyamids for all my ocean fishing but last time down to Hatteras I picked up some fresh poured 12 oz frog tongues.Was fishing ramp 2 and they would have rolled down to 4 if we had let out enuff line.That's my limit.If the 12s won't hold I'm done.


Good lord, i dont see how yall use that stuff. I aint tired throwin em that big yet, but i probably will. I use em that size on my yaked shark rigs A 20oz is my max before i go to a king anchor or a breakway weight


----------



## Tybomb Pete (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw a guy, not sure where, I think on the SC beach, throwing a brick!! Funny! Can you imagine what kind of rod you need to throw 10 oz. of lead!! Hope you got strong arms and back to go with it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Gittin' old is ruff ain't it ole ancient one ?  I too use mostly 4 sided pyamids for all my ocean fishing but last time down to Hatteras I picked up some fresh poured 12 oz frog tongues.Was fishing ramp 2 and they would have rolled down to 4 if we had let out enuff line.That's my limit.If the 12s won't hold I'm done.


 Glad you said you were "Fishing" and not "Casting" those 12's...


----------

